# Unknownly bought a pyrite house after the Dec 2013 pyrite scheme cut off



## Sean A (22 Jan 2018)

Hi All,

I bought a house in 2014 which was built in 2006 but didn't I know had pyrite. At the time I got credited surveyor to survey the house and he didn't see any signs of pyrite.

The bank also sent an experienced local valuer in the area he didn't see anything amiss.


In 2016, I got told by a neighbour that a few houses in the 34 house estate were showing signs of pyrite . I didn't worry at the time firstly.. because my house hadn't shown any signs of pyrite and second I thought that if anything did develop that id be covered by the pyrite redress board.

In 2017 I started noticing cracks developing above doors.. etc etc and after doing research into the pyrite redress scheme I discovered that

“_Where a person purchased a dwelling on or after 12 December 2013, that person is not entitled to apply for inclusion of the dwelling in the Scheme where he/she knew or ought to have known that the dwelling was constructed using hardcore containing reactive pyrite.”_

Is anyone in a similar situation or aware of someone who is?

I didn't knowingly buy a house with pyrite and I done all I could at the time from a buyers point of view ie getting he house surveyed etc.

has anyone heard of any other cases similar to this?

regards

Sean A


----------



## Sean A (22 Oct 2018)

Hi.

Did anyone have to accept exclusions from the home insurance provider based on having pyrite. My home insurance policy is up for renewal and I informed the insurance company and they will provide cover at the same cost but will exclude insuring me against subsidance.

Is this normal practise?


----------



## PGF2016 (22 Oct 2018)

Have you done an laboratory pyrite test? If not then how can you be sure you definitely have a pyrite issue?


----------



## Sean A (22 Oct 2018)

hi

I have a category 2 scoring in a visual inspection carried out. Other houses in my estate have had a core text done and came back positive.


----------



## Elgib09 (21 Jan 2019)

Hi Sean, we are in the exact same position. The only answer I have been given is to sue my surveyor. Did you receive anymore information on this? 
Thanks


----------



## Leo (21 Jan 2019)

Elgib09 said:


> The only answer I have been given is to sue my surveyor.



What was the scope of the survey you undertook? Did it cover a full-on investigation of the history or was it limited, as most are, to a visual inspection?


----------



## Seagull (22 Jan 2019)

You have no case against the surveyor given that you didn't ask for a core sample, and it was another 3 years before you started noticing cracks.

Do you know when the first indication was of any pyrite in the estate, or whether the estate was added to the pyrite list?


----------



## david2008 (10 Feb 2019)

Is anyone knows what should we do ? I bought a house 2015. Now is problem starts .


----------



## Sean A (10 Apr 2019)

Hi. 
Only seeing your replies now. I just recently found out that the pyrite board are now beginning to look at post 2013 once the buyer can prove that they didn't know the house they bought had pyrite. Helen McEntee has pushed this for the last year or more for us and without her I think we would not be seeing any light at the end of the tunnel


----------



## Knapp1 (12 Jul 2019)

Hi Sean A

Any update on the pyrite board fixing defective properties purchased after December 2013? I have category 2 and it needs to be resolved asap. 

P


----------



## Dublin (9 Jul 2020)

Hi All,

Does anyone know if the pyrite board have changed the scheme to apply to properties bought after Dec 2013?

Thanks
Dublin


----------

